# B 17 Crash location link



## BrownAW (Nov 3, 2022)

Here is an amazing link for B 17 crash sites. Open you will get a busy overlay of spots, just expand the screen and the dots will separate and make sense.
For example go out of Dresden on appx. 200* heading to the Czech border and there will be a blue (B17 G) dot, about a 350* heading out of 
Chomutov, CR. Click on blue dot 42-31188, DEAD MAN'S HAND and it will open info on that a/c. This is a remarkably well researched link.









Map of B-17 crash sites | B-17 Bomber Flying Fortress – The Queen Of The Skies


Crash sites of B-17 bombers. This map includes not only the crashes in World War II, but all the time since the B-17 has been flying. The markings are mainly based on the data in the MACR or the German KU-Report. A special feature are the purple markers. These mean that also the approximate...




b17flyingfortress.de





Also below is the link to a museum in CR with identifiable debris from that airplane



> > Letecká badatelna

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## BrownAW (Nov 17, 2022)

Your Welcome !
AWB


----------

